# Ford 3000 restoration photos



## tomo (Jan 14, 2013)

A ROUGH old Ford we recently completed for a customer. We used as many original parts as we could. All of the sheet metal with the exception of 1 fender is original. A lot of sanding and blasting involved in this one.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Bye Welcome to the Forums..

Nice work..edro:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice job, welcome aboard!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..tomo.. Thats a nice job there it makes you hate to have to get it dirty, or use it now.


----------

